# Just add water. Commute Report.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nothing like adding a little weather to the evening commute to liven things up.

Same ol', same ol' really. Went down to the garage, unlocked the steed, rode past The Wall and Lincoln to meet Miss M. Cruised up the Mall just because we like to.

Rain? No bigie when you have the right clothes and fenders.

We have the right clothes and fenders.

So does ComMUTter Man (although there is nothing you can do about the wet leaves except ride carefully).

We were careful.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Up around the Washington Monument I noticed another thing about wet, late fall days.

It gets dark early.

We have lights, the camera has a flash.

MB1
Flashy
Well; not really.
:blush2: 

We did our usual commute; 14th Street Bridge over to Virginia, upstream on the Mt. Vernon Trail to Key Bridge, back over the river into Georgetown. Adds a few sweet miles, misses a whole lot of nasty traffic.

One great thing about this time of year and this weather-the trails are nearly empty and all the fools without lights and the right gear are home till the spring. We LIKE this time of year.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Where has the white fixed been? Haven't seen it for a while, but maybe I just missed it.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

That is about it.

After Georgetown we take the Capitol Crescent Trail (the dark, wet CC Trail (I can't believe it but there was some chump out there on a bike without lights, rain gear or fenders :idea: )) to the Tunnel, up the hill (watch out for the wet leaves and laugh at the traffic) and pull into the back.

Turn off the lights; the commute is over.

At least 'till tomorrow morning.

MB1
Done


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ChuckUni said:


> Where has the white fixed been? Haven't seen it for a while, but maybe I just missed it.


Haven't ridden it much since the Spring. I figure it is about time to give it some love too......

MB1
So many bikes
So little time


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

MB1 said:


> MB1
> So many bikes
> So little time


I know the feeling. I went back and looked at my rides from the last 2 months and 8/10 were fat tire rides. It starting to feel a lot like fixed weather though. Nice post.

< was lame and stayed inside all day.


----------



## thespoonman (Mar 19, 2006)

MB

what type of booties are you wearing for the rain? Mine always soak through and I end up with a puddle under my foot?


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

you call those fenders?


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice, MB1. I bailed on commuting yesterday. Sucks, because I found out I can't comute Thursday and Friday because I have to travel during the day. Had I known, I'd have delt with the rain (although the surface streets in Herndon, in the dark rain, scare me). Good on you for not giving in.

Does Miss M really have about 7-8 white lights on her back, or is that reflections from the camera flash? It looks like they are lights, and they are bright enough that they cancel out the red lights.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*It has been a dry year.*



mschol17 said:


> you call those fenders?


If things pick up a little it will be time for the full wraps but the Race Blades are fine for now.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JohnnyTooBad said:


> ....Does Miss M really have about 7-8 white lights on her back, or is that reflections from the camera flash? It looks like they are lights, and they are bright enough that they cancel out the red lights.


2 Blinkies, ankle band, 2 reflective strips on the seat bag, 1 reflective strip on the fanny pack and reflective stuff all over the jacket. Plus a headlight that will burn a hole through the ozone layer (and a backup headlight that also blinks). Oops, I forgot the reflective bar end plugs.

Ninja cyclists we are not-ComMUTter Man is just as visible. Makes sense if you are going to commute at night.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

thespoonman said:


> MB
> 
> what type of booties are you wearing for the rain? Mine always soak through and I end up with a puddle under my foot?


I have just come to accept the fact that my feet are going to get wet and I ride with the toe covers. They add a layer to keep the wind & cold out. So my feet get wet, but thick wool socks keep them warm & comfortable. I to am interested in the type of booty you're wearing MB1. And the reflective tape is oh so fashionable :thumbsup: Very nice.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Swwet graffitti. If you have the right paint.
They had the right paint.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ours are a couple of years old now, the new ones are better.*



thespoonman said:


> MB
> 
> what type of booties are you wearing for the rain? Mine always soak through and I end up with a puddle under my foot?


http://www.louisgarneau.com/catalog...n=003&style_no=1483032&language=ENG&website=2


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

thespoonman said:


> MB
> 
> what type of booties are you wearing for the rain? Mine always soak through and I end up with a puddle under my foot?


Another option would be these:




They keep my feet dry in the worst down pours.


----------

